# Pucallpa -Ucayali



## ciquecu (Apr 9, 2009)

Aca les dejo unas fotos de los ultimos viajes que tuve este año y fue en Pucallpa.

Yarinacocha




























Camino a AGUAYTIA





































EN MOTO TAXI.









La llamada, Ducha del Diablo,cerca de Aguaytia.









Esta es otra caida.


















¿Un ovni? jaja









Aguaytia


















Esta es en el zoologico de Pucallpa y es una de las fotos que mas me gusta.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La última foto parece que fuera una laguna verde.


----------



## ciquecu (Apr 9, 2009)

Es como una laguna y encima tiene como hojas verdes que tapan totalmente el lago.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve recontra tranquilo...










Q es esto???? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Mehan dicho que de un tiempo a este, pucallpa se ha vuelto un poco peligrosa, es cierto??


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

tacall said:


> se ve recontra tranquilo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jaja, ni idea pero parece un platillo volador, por ende, horrible.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Marcianosss :runaway:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Me gusta... tengo que conocer Pucallpa!!!


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

rasogu said:


> Mehan dicho que de un tiempo a este, pucallpa se ha vuelto un poco peligrosa, es cierto??


No tanto como te imaginas, la gente deja las motos estacionados en las calles hasta con llaves en fila india y no se llevan ni los retorvisores. Una peculiar forma que trasporte interesante es el alquiler de una moto a solo 7 soles la hora con solo DNI de garantía, no es peligro.. pero de que hay gente antisocial lo hay como en todo lugar, pero creo que la mayoria son foraneos.:cheers:


----------



## ciquecu (Apr 9, 2009)

Hola a todos.Pues cuando estuve en Pucallpa, afuera de las discotecas o lugares nocturnos, pues parecian playa de estacionamiento de motos.Hay dos peligros latentes.Uno son los mototaxistas en las noches cuando sales de la disco y el otro son las pucallpinas :clown::crazy: jaja.

A continuacion voy a colgar algunos animales del mini zoologico de Pucallpa con quienes tuve un contacto cercano jaja.










*Una pequeña anaconda de 5 metros y medio*









*Tapir o Sachavaca*









*Liberenme*









*Tucan*









*Diciendome:No metas mucho la camara que te como la mano.*









*Esta la tome a centimetros*



















Este es un fosil encontrado hace mucho tiempo, en un río sino me equivoco, pero fue en el mismo Pucallpa y es de un cocodrilo gigante,Esta viene a ser su boca. ¿Pequeña? Ahi entraba recuerdo de forma fetal.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Parece un inofensivo gatito...:lol:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buena la cobertura que das a cada lugar, te felicito ! Bien gracioso ese ovni amazónico que se ve ahi... Hay cada cosa en nuestra mayoritaria "chicha" arquitectura...


----------



## ciquecu (Apr 9, 2009)

Ese tigrillo pequeño era medio inofensivo.

Pues si,rarezas que se encuentra en Perú, pues era como una casa en plena carretera en la nada y estaba abandonado.

He colgado unas fotos de Tarma y colgare tambien sobre Chanchamayo y sus cataratas.
Espero que les guste.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

ciquecu said:


> Aca les dejo unas fotos de los ultimos viajes que tuve este año y fue en Pucallpa.
> 
> La llamada, Ducha del Diablo,cerca de Aguaytia.
> 
> ...


bonito lugar eh" y ese ovni??? parece un ovni charapa por el techo k tiene...:lol:
y el zoologico muy bonito , sobre todo esas plantas k tapan esa laguna"


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

^^Justamente, esas son las 3 fotos que más me han gustado.

Adoro las cascadas y cataratas.

El ovni me parece inesperado y gracioso. Deberían arreglarlo y hacer un centro cultural o un pequeño centro de esparcimiento infantil o juvenil.

Es lindo el verdor del pasto del zoológico y el lugar se ve relajante.


----------



## ciquecu (Apr 9, 2009)

Cazafantasias la foto del verdor me gustomucho tambien.Si te gusta las cataratas, colgare las cataras que hay en CHANCHAMAYO.

Pucallpa es un lugar bonito, donde te movilizas solo connmototaxi jeje.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Está bueno el thread ... la ciudad de Pucallpa en si no tiene ninguna gracia, lo mejor que tiene para visitar es Yarinacocha y los alrededores de la ciudad


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que tal ananconda! y eso que es "pequeña"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas las fotos, me gustó la del jaguar gruñiéndote, jeje.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

q chvres fotos.. q loco lo de la anaconda.. yo no la hacia.


----------

